

Google saves and remembers all your passwords - pratyushag
https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/29526/200735/jU3RGGorOvLzdJB/Google%20remembers%20all%20your%20passwords.png

======
dhrona
Google also remembers your location, browsing history, search history apart
from many other things and you worry about your hashed-salted previous
passwords?

------
bitbier
This is common as most places do this anyways. Ever get a you can't use your
last X passwords?

------
newhere
You realize they still don't save your password in raw text, right?

